# Baker 3 ranch



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

I am headed out this coming any advice or warnings ? :cheers:


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

just take lots of water and lots of arrows!


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

I like that ,thanks leaving in the morn:brew:


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Report on the hunt? Looks like a nice place and would like to know how you did. Thanks.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

you should see lots of animals on this ranch. i have hunted it numerous times in the past and did real good. i now have a lease close to this ranch and it has a lot of different animals also.


----------



## JAY P (Feb 23, 2010)

We hunter the Baker 3 Ranch for over ten years. Then they leased us their Junction,Tx. place so we stopped. We loved it so much 6 of us bought 246acres in Rocksprings. Has worked out great. Hunt that ranch as often as you can, who knows what will happen to it once the old man croaks.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

I go out there as much as possible. 2-3 times a year now and love it. How did you guys do? I thought Bonnie and Lisa were in charge. Is there father the one runs the show? I haven't met him.


----------

